# Fishing Vessel Holed & Ice Bound



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-16212793


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Report says they have a trarp over the hole 1 ft diameter , Would be better to use a matress to reduce the water flow and then tackle it from inside the hull if they have access .


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-16212793


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Latest reports from local media state the vessel is now upright, the inflow of water has all but been stopped and the non-essential crew members who were evacuated to rafts alongside have now returned on board. The RNZAF have made a successful air-drop of a large pump, diesel fuel and repair equipment - landing it on the edge of the iceshelf within metres of the vessel. Situation officially described as 'looking a lot more promising'.


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Help arrives -
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-16336593


----------



## Gollywobbler (Dec 4, 2010)

Binnacle said:


> Help arrives -
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-16336593


Hi Binnacle

Many thanks for the update. I looked on the Internet around Christmas Eve to find out about FV Sparta. At the time, the reports said that a plane had flown over the ship and had dropped some equipment etc but that they needed an icebreaking ship to reach the scene and the icebreakers were all still several days away. 

I'm relieved to read the latest report that you have very kindly provided. 

I've been particularly interested in FV Sparta because the crew are Russians. After the loss of Swanland in the Irish Sea a few weeks ago, Russian seafarers have not had much luck lately, poor guys. 

Cheers

Gill


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Now underway -
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-16343187


----------

